# Dům šlachty



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
co to je Dům šlachty?
Když domov ještě nebyl Domovem, ale jen kuchyní domu šlachty...
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Hm. Jediné, co mě napadá, je něco spojeného s řeznictvím (Schlächterei, slaughterhaus). 

Co je to za domov? Dětský domov apod.?

A není tam náhodou "šlechty"?


----------



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, Jano. Ne, je tam šlachty. Ted je to dětský domov, ale bylo to dřív Dům šlachty. 
Děkuju


----------



## winpoj

Doporučuji např. tento odkaz: http://www.rozhlas.cz/rtip/portal/_zprava/400384


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuji Winpoj, tak to bude asi jak myslela Jana, ne?


----------



## winpoj

No Jana měla díky své znalosti němčiny zhruba správné tušení. Pokud to ovšem správně chápu, "šlachta" nejsou ledajaká jatka nebo řeznictví, nýbrž specificky místo pro židovskou rituální porážku, něco jako "košer jatka".


----------



## Dero

Asi by bylo nejlepší se zeptat rovnou autora knihy, J. Topola, jak výše uvedenou větu myslel. Já jen dodám, aby to nebylo tak zřejmé, že slechtě se dříve skutečně říkávalo "šlachta".


----------



## winpoj

"...slechtě se dříve skutečně říkávalo "šlachta"."

Můžu se zeptat, Dero, o jaké prameny tento názor opíráte?


----------



## werrr

winpoj said:


> "...slechtě se dříve skutečně říkávalo "šlachta"."
> 
> Můžu se zeptat, Dero, o jaké prameny tento názor opíráte?



Tvar „šlachta“ ve smyslu „šlechta“ se v češtině nejen používal, ale stále používá. Nejedná se ovšem o spisovný tvar, ale o nářečný tvar ovlivněný sousedními jazyky (viz slovenské „šľachta“ a polské „szlachta“).

Slovo „šlachta“ se ve staré češtině skutečně vyskytovalo a znamenalo „bitva“ (původ je zjevně německý), postupem času se ale tento význam vytratil. O něco později se objevilo i ve smyslu „jatka“ (případně „řeznictví“), přičemž není žádný důvod omezovat se výlučně na židovské prostředí. Z tohoto významu pak vychází i přenesené významy „dřina“ (~ práce jako na jatkách) a „krvavá řež“ (a jsme zpátky u „bitvy“ ). V 19. století toto slovo _padlo za oběť obrozeneckému běsnění_, a do 20. století se tak dochovalo jen jako slovo nespisovné až argotové. Stále se také vyskytuje v cirkusovém slangu.

Obvyklé místní názvy „Šlachta / Na Šlachtě“ znamenají „na jatkách“, jen výjimečně se oběvují ve starobylém smyslu „na bojišti“.

„Šlachta“ je i poměrně časté příjmení.


----------



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
a děkuju! Jo, myslím že šlachta je to v textu ve smyslu šlechta. Pochopí se pozdějí ve čtením. Všem moc děkuju.


----------

